# ID Question



## rwilliek (Feb 11, 2015)

Good Evening all - 

I was given a few pieces of wood from a coworker. He has been burning this for a few weeks now, says it's Ash... What Say Ye?

http://i466.Rule #2/albums/rr25/rwilliek/Mobile%20Uploads/image_zpsf40bb22a.jpg 
http://i466.Rule #2/albums/rr25/rwilliek/Mobile%20Uploads/image_zpsac9e67f5.jpg

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## rwilliek (Feb 11, 2015)

After a trip through the band saw.....

http://i466.Rule #2/albums/rr25/rwilliek/Mobile%20Uploads/9878c716-c15d-4c20-9c8f-de9c7f9a20a8_zpsfe2048a8.jpg

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Kevin (Feb 11, 2015)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## woodtickgreg (Feb 11, 2015)

Hard to say, but whatever it is it's spalted. Spalted unknownium wood.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## JR Custom Calls (Feb 11, 2015)

Paul will want a good clear close up sanded end grain shot for a better chance at ID. The heavy spalting makes it harder to ID but he knows his end grain if you can get a good pic of it.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## phinds (Feb 11, 2015)

end grain. we need end grain. must have end grain.


----------



## rwilliek (Feb 12, 2015)

I will cut the end, sand it, ad get a photo up this afternoon


----------



## barry richardson (Feb 12, 2015)

Hackberry!........ just guessing.....


----------



## Final Strut (Feb 12, 2015)

barry richardson said:


> Hackberry!........ just guessing.....


That would be my guess as well. I don't know that I have ever seen ash spalt at least not more than a thin wispy line maybe.


----------



## rwilliek (Feb 12, 2015)

Looking at the Hackberry bark, this bark is smooth, no nodules sticking out


----------



## Kevin (Feb 12, 2015)

The bark isn't Hackberry that's why I didn't make that guess. It could be sycamore - syc bark has many different faces.


----------



## rwilliek (Feb 12, 2015)

Too thin - this bark is pretty thick, but very flat.


----------



## phinds (Feb 12, 2015)

Final Strut said:


> That would be my guess as well. I don't know that I have ever seen ash spalt at least not more than a thin wispy line maybe.


Various of the ash pages on my site will show you plenty of ash spalting, with some of it even looking a bit like this piece

Reactions: Like 1 | Informative 1


----------

